# '07 Grizzly 700 vs '08 Grizzly 700 w/ power steering?



## alaskanmoosehunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the differences between this machine if any?

Could I use the the '07 service manual for the most part that is in the manuals & map section?

Thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## Green_Grizzly (Feb 27, 2009)

The only thing changed between the '07s and up is that you can't do the pod mods on the newer bikes. Other than that you should be good to go.


----------



## charlie6457 (Jan 18, 2009)

i know this is an old tread but for those reading this, the 08' model i know for sure, you can do the pod mod..i have two and have dont it to both. but the way you do it is different...you have to wire in a switch, its very simple and does make a difference...here is the link to the instructions..
http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewcat=13&viewtopic=397


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its in hear too. and you can do it to an 08, and I'm pretty sheer you can do it to an 09
Pod Mod - By FABMAN


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

They're the same machine. Other than the difference in getting in the fuel control and heavier cv boots, their identical.

Welcome to the grizzly brotherhood!!!

On a brute force board!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Grizzly Brotherhood for Life!!!!


----------

